# wheelchair suggestions????



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

It looks like the day is nearing that my old guy is going to need a wheelchair.  His back legs are getting weaker and wonkier from his intervertebral disc disease. That seems to be his only health problem. Otherwise he’s enjoying life and I think is spirits are good. I’ve looked @ several wheelchair/cart websites and am a bit overwhelmed by the many choices. I’m wondering if anyone on the forum can chime with recommendations and advice. Thanks.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

New Wheelchair at Handicapped Pets 

Wheelchair Carts Timing 

Going to look for more. agilegsds (with an s) has a dog with a wheelchair if you want to PM her.

Here is another:
Who Has Actually Used a Wheelchair? (







1 2) 
Mia's Mom

The Handicapped Pets site also has a forum to use with information and I think a trading post. I am not sure if you google wheelchair cart comparison if you'd come up with a chart or anything. 

I hope you can find something - great idea!


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

we used this one....seemed to be the best custom fit and he was incredible with the final adjustments.....here's a shot of the girl ready to go!....was great hiking and swimming.....

WHEELCHAIRS FOR DOGS: providing mobility for dogs with hind leg disabilities


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

When Shane was diagnosed w/DM--we used a small online outfit called "Eddies Wheels". It was a custom fit, so we had to make measurements--they were a pleasure to deal with over the phone. It took Shane a few days to get used to the cart-turning/stopping/peeing and pooping. I'm convinced the cart and a very strong ball drive kept him with us much longer.

Vaughn


----------

